# 40 & 60-watt incandescent light bulbs end production 1 Jan 2014



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I plan on buying a few-stock up. 

40 & 60-watt incandescent light bulbs end production New Year's Day - Sarasota News | Mysuncoast.com and ABC 7: Local News

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Good riddance! The new CFL's and LED's are a great improvement . . I replaced the last incandescent bulb this summer.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been using CFLs for years and it shows in my electric bill.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sadly, The new CFLs do nothing for when you need the heat and light. 
I use incandescent bulbs in my well house to keep it warm and illuminated for when I have to get in there during winter. 

I can keep my water lines from freezing with a 50 watt bulb, but I can't buy 50 watt heat tape.....


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree with my namesake. I cut my electric bill 35% by throwing away every incandescent bulb 3 years ago and converting to cfl bulbs. For some reason I get better light out of way lower wattage bulbs in my chandeliers as well.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the majority of my lightbulbs have been replaced with led and cfl. 

the point about using incandescent for warmth is a good one. I have seem them used for pipes, dog houses, diesel motors and more. what are those people going to do now?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

CFL are to slow when they are cold and it gets cold here. One of my bathrooms uses 12 60watt bulbs. I want instant light. Don't care for LED lights. I own 2 LED bulbs, still in the box.

I only have one incandescent bulb that is on very long and that is in the light by my chair so savings will be nill for me.

I do use CFLs were I can. Kitchen lights are all CFL, not because I like them it is because 4 of them are so high up and I don't own a 10 foot step ladder

BG


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

An argument against LED has been seen in their use in traffic lights. In areas where snow and ice are common in the winter the LED systems simply don't generate enough heat to melt the snow and ice that accumulate. As for CFLs in cold weather I'm quite familiar with that. When I still had a house I had a 100w equivalent bulb in the garage. In the winter it'd start out very dim and took some time to get going. Indoors it's not so much an issue unless you have little or no insulation.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

sobeit said:


> the majority of my lightbulbs have been replaced with led and cfl.
> 
> the point about using incandescent for warmth is a good one. I have seem them used for pipes, dog houses, diesel motors and more. what are those people going to do now?



A company has found a way around the new law. Rough service bulbs. They last a long time and put out heat.

Not too pricey either....

Buy Incandescent Light Bulbs and Lamps - Online Incandescent Store


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Rough service lamps have been around for years. Auto mechanics used them in their drop cords. They can take a much harder "lick" than the conventional incandescent lamp. I wonder if 130V lamps are still available? They would last much longer than a 120V lamp, but put out less light.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

bruiser said:


> Rough service lamps have been around for years. Auto mechanics used them in their drop cords. They can take a much harder "lick" than the conventional incandescent lamp. *I wonder if 130V lamps are still available? *They would last much longer than a 120V lamp, but put out less light.



Yup.

Buy Incandescent Light Bulbs and Lamps - Online Incandescent Store


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I grabbed about 6 boxes of each the last time I was at the home depot. Figure by the time I run out LED will be more mature and much cheaper.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I figure when I run out of the old bulbs I will be dead.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I found the LED's produce a more pleasant light . . not as harsh as the CFL's can be . . Plus, they work with my X-10 controller! . . CFL's did not


----------

